# Rechtsfragen - Neubau Nachbargarage und Aufschüttung unsererseits



## Michael der 2. (3. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hatte von euch schon so viel Hilfe, dass ich mich hilfesuchend an euch wenden möchte. Hier sind so viele Bauer, Bastler und Arbeiter, dass ich hoffe hier eine Antwort zu finden.

Ich habe von der unteren Bauaufsichtsbehörde und Kommune nur unsichere Antworten bekommen: "müsste, sollte, könnte..."

Es geht darum, dass unser neuer Nachbar eine 4xGarage auf die Grenze bauen möchte, über die gängigen Maximalmaße hinaus, sodass er unsere Unterschrift benötigt. Er hat es sehr eilig aus diversen Gründen (zu lange Geschichte)
Wir "erwarten" den neuen Nachbarn schon lange, denn wir planen ebenfalls ein Bauprojekt. Wir möchten eine Stützwand an die selbe Grenze errichten und diese wegen Hanglage aufschütten. Entweder im Rahmen der Rechte oder eben mit seinem Einverständnis auch etwas darüber hinaus.

Um Sicher zu gehen, wegen Statik oder zukünftigem Abriss der Garage, würde ich gerne nicht direkt an seine Garage anschütten (Vorschlag von unserem Bauunternehmen), sondern selbst die Mauer weiter führen, als wäre keine Garage da.
Da es sich aber um einen Hang handelt und offenporigen Steinen, ist mit Niederschlag und Wasser, also feuchtem Erdreich zu rechnen.

Wie ist nun die Sachlage, muss die Garage zusätzlich Abgedichtet werden oder reicht der gewöhnliche Außenputz?
Muss er das Übernehmen, er weiß schon lange Bescheid über unser Vorhaben, oder wir (wurden davon überrascht)?
Kann man das irgendwo extra regeln lassen (Bauantrag seinerseits/unsererseits)?

Er winkte ab und meinte: "Da wird doch nix nass"
Ich möchte aber eine bestehende Grauzone auf jeden Fall vermeiden. Ich will später nicht meine Mauer freilegen, abreißen und für eventuelle Schäden aufkommen müssen, weil er das jetzt so einfach schnell über die Bühne bringen will. 
Haftungsbedingt sagte mir mein Architekt, müsse er das selbst übernehmen. Dieser Macht aber nur große Bauprojekte mit Firmen und kann mir auch nichts sicheres sagen. Ich hätte halt gerne was niedergeschriebenes, das mich absichert und ich auch ggf. meinem Nachbarn vorlegen kann.

Bundesland Saarland. In Nachbarschaftsrecht und LBO hab ich nichts gefunden, muss aber gestehen, ich bin nicht geübt mit deuten solcher Paragraphensprache. Da fand ich nur Niederschlagswasser darf nicht verstärkt, umgeleitet werden - §38-§40 
https://gaius.legal/nachbarrecht/nachbarrechtsgesetze/nachbarrechtsgesetz-saarland/


Ich hoffe es ist jemand hier, der mir helfen kann.....

Grüße, Michael


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2020)

Hi Micha,

was soll man denn aus der Ferne dazu sagen?
Zumal selbst die einfachsten Angaben zur Ausführung der Garage und Deiner Stützmauer fehlen.

Erste Ideen ohne weitere Detailkenntnisse:
Ihr könnt entweder einen kleinen Vertrag aufsetzen und ein gemeinsames Projekt durchziehen, denn irgendwie sind Eure Maßnahmen voneinander abhängig.
Dieser ist aber sicherlich nicht so einfach zu formulieren, um wirklich jedweden Anspruch bei evtl. späteren Streitigkeiten abzufangen.

Oder Du führst Deine Stützmauer im Garagenbereich mit Mauerscheiben aus. (Stützwinkel, L-Winkel oder wie auch immer die Dinger in Eurer Gegend heißen)
Dann kommt von Deiner Seite keine Feuchtigkeit an die Garage.

Irgendwie so ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Carsten

Regeln und Gesetze sind ja auch auf die Ferne die gleichen.
Welche Angaben du auch brauchst, ich bin gerne bereit, die zu liefern. Aber ich denke Fundamenttiefe, Höhe usw. sind für eine Klarstellung der Sachlage unerheblich.
Unser Aufschüttung darf 1m ab Grenzhöhe sein. Das könnte mir reichen, ohne seine Zustimmung, besser wäre halt ebenerdig mit etwa 1,3m. Aber das ist nicht zwingend.

L-Steine war die Alternative, allerdings hässlich und teurer, zudem nur mit schwerem Gerät zu setzen. Auch diese könnten durch Kapilareffekte Wasser ansaugen aufsaugen usw. Die Fugen könnten undicht sein oder durch Alterungsprozess und Wurzeln undicht werden. Die Fuge nach oben könnte man zumindest ohne großen Aufwand mit Blech und Dichtmasse versiegeln. Wäre das geringste Problem und Kostenfaktor.


Ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen, eine gemeinsame Grenze wird vom Nachbarn mit einer Garage bebaut, und soll von unserer Seite aufgeschüttet werden.


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2020)

Tja das hört sich interessant und kompliziert an. 
Bei Grenzbebauung ist es zusätzlich nicht einfach da es selbst bei Nachbar- Gemeinden unterschiedliche Auslegungen gibt. 
Ich würde dir daher empfehlen einen Abstand von mindestens 30cm zu Grenze zu halten und das ganze dir von der Gemeinde genemigen zu lassen. Den bei 30 cm kann die Feuchtigkeit nicht ohne weiteres überspringen. Und für evtl. Wartungs- und Pflegearbeiten muss er ja auch einiges frei lassen. Oder will er jedes mal weil er mal die Fassade streichen will auf dein Grundstück. 
Wenn ihr beide bis ran baut, muss sein Bauwerk wie ein Keller abgedichtet und ausgeführt sein.
Viel Spaß bei zukünftigen Streitereien


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Micha,

ja, natürlich sind die Regeln und Gesetze auch aus der Ferne gleich.
Wenn aber sogar Dein Architekt abwinkt, dann kann ich Dir zu Deinem Problem gar nichts liefern.

Dann könnt Ihr nur ein gemeinsames Papier aufsetzen und Eure gegenseitigen Unterschriften dokumentieren.
Die Bauwerke Garage und Stützwand sollten auf jeden Fall eigenständig werden.

L-Steine mögen nicht schön sein, aber Du selbst siehst diese ja nicht. Der Kostenfaktor bleibt aber.
Ansonsten ist eine solche Stützwand für Dich - auf Dauer gesehen - die einfachste, beständigste und pflegeärmste Version.
Eine Drainage ist natürlich immer zu verlegen ...

Oder an welche Stützwandkonstruktion hast Du gedacht?


Gruß Carsten

PS:


troll20 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir daher empfehlen einen Abstand von mindestens 30cm zu Grenze zu halten


Der Streifen ist aber dann bei Streitigkeiten auch unpflegbar ...


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2020)

Einigt Euch schriftlich.
Ihr stimmt der Grenzbebauung zu
und im Gegenzug verpflichtet sich der dazu die Wände der Garage so auszuführen,
daß die 1,3m Erdflast durch Aufschüttung keine statischen Probleme bereitet und er auch den Garagensockel fachgerecht gegen Erdfeuchte und Spritzwasser isoliert.

So sind ggf. später auftretende Feuchtigkeitsschäden nicht Euer Bier...

Dann ist Beiden Parteien einvernehmlich geholfen. Eine durchgehende Garagenwand ist zwar nicht schön, aber allemal besser als ein mehrgeschossiger Bau mit Fenstern zu Euch rüber......

Bei uns ist es ähnlich...unser Haus- Grenzbebauung (mit 0,4m Abstand historisch.links.
Wir haben da sogar einen tiefen Keller. Ich habe damals ein armiertes KS- Mauerwerk erstellt...)
Später kam dann der Nachbar mit der Bitte aufzuschütten..so ca. 0,6m...

Haben wir alles problemlos uns am Zaun geeinigt. Geht bis jetzt gut.

Und.. natürlich muß man bei Grenzbebauungen den anderen das Recht einräumen zu Reparatur- oder Wartungsarbeiten mal das eigene Grundstück zu betreten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Apr. 2020)

Hallo

30cm Grenzabstand sind auch nicht immer ohne weiteres möglich. Manche Sachen darf man sogar nur unter gewissen Umständen direkt auf die Grenze. Stell dir vor, man würde 5cm Luft zwischen manchen Gebäuden haben. Zum Streichen zb. hat er das recht mit 2 Wochen Ankündigungsfrist. 
Streitereien möchte ich ja auf jeden Fall vermeiden, deswegen mach ich mir ja die Gedanken dazu. Abgesehen, dass er seinen Garten ja auch frei anlegen können muss. Ich wäre verpflichtet das zu pflegen, alles weitere Probleme auf Jahre.


Ich hab eigentlich die L-Steine als Kippsicherer in Gedanken. Hätte damit auch keine Probleme. Nur ist es eben auch mit möglichen Fehlerquellen verbunden.
Als Stützwand sind die Porenbetonsteine (Auch als Pflanzsteine bekannt, rechteckig) geplant, die mit Eisen und Beton ausgefüllt werden.
Drainage ist auch so ein Thema. Hier sammelt sich bei Dauerregen in Verbindung mit Platzregen sehr viel Wasser. Der Boden ist sehr Lehmhaltig. Drainage ist keine geplant, es soll versickern, was mir auch nicht so recht gefällt. Direkter Zugang ist auch nicht gegeben. Dachte an eine Sickergrube mit Schmutzwasserpumpe bei erhöhtem Wasserspiegel. 
Oder eben unter unserer Garage hindurch.

An ein Schreiben evtl. beim Notar, hab ich auch schon gedacht. 
Jetzt bleibt aber schon wieder was zu klären. Irgendwie weiß er noch nicht, ob, wo die Garage überhaupt hin darf.
Sie ist 4,34m hoch bis zur hälfte, sonst 3,34m. Ich finde es ja eh unzumutbar, dass man Garagen in den garten bauen darf, aber so sind hier die Bebauungsregeln, da es keinen Bebauungsplan gibt. Autos haben mMn im Garten (außer zu Arbeitszwecken etc.) eh nichts verloren. Ruhe und Erholung sind da geplant. Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer zeigen extra nach da, wegen der Ruhe, jetzt müssen wir eine 4xGarage akzeptieren inc. Durchfahrts- und Rangierverkehr. Aber wenn UBA und Gemeinde zustimmen, darf er die mindestens 3m mittlere Höhe und 12m Länge bauen auf die Grenze ohne dass wir was machen können. 
Aber so ist die Regelung, ich finde es ne Frechheit vom Gesetzgeber. Er kann das natürlich geltend machen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und muss hier nicht unbedingt her. Nur mal so am Rande.... nächstes (also wohl nie) Haus wird mit Bebauungsplan gekauft in der Nachbarschaft.

Danke bis hier her, so richtig was 100%iges weiß ich ja noch nicht. Evtl. mal wieder an die Gemeinde wenden. Es gibt da ja mehrere Mitarbeiter, aber jetzt in der Corona-Kriese....
ach ja, bleibt Gesund.


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2020)

Das liest sich bissel wie ohne Punkt und Komma geschrieben ...
So richtig klar komme ich mit Deinem Text nicht, er ist auslegbar.
Zumindest scheint es so zu sein, dass Du der 'begeisterte' Nachbar bist.



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Als Stützwand sind die Porenbetonsteine (Auch als Pflanzsteine bekannt, rechteckig) geplant, die mit Eisen und Beton ausgefüllt werden.


Von dieser Lösung würde ich Dir unbedingt abraten wollen. Wahrscheinlich auch Dein Architekt.
Zumal ist der Lastfall und die Bodenklassifizierung nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich wird der erhöhte Aufwand für die Erstellung der Standsicherheit den Kostenvorteil gegenüber den Mauerscheiben eliminieren, wenn nicht gar übersteigen. Zeitlich sowieso.

Gerade auch bei nassen Böden ...


Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Drainage ist keine geplant, es soll versickern, was mir auch nicht so recht gefällt.


Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, dann ist/wird das doch Deine Mauer, oder?
Dann plane eine Drainage ein, diese gehört bei einer Stützwand in 99% aller Fälle unbedingt dazu.



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> An ein Schreiben evtl. beim Notar, hab ich auch schon gedacht.


Nach dem Lesen Deiner Beiträge hier: Trefft bitte unbedingt eine solche Vereinbarung.
Denn das hier:





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Haben wir alles problemlos uns am Zaun geeinigt. Geht bis jetzt gut.


... das kann sogar in der Verwandtschaft in einen großen Streit ausarten.
In solchen Fällen ist es immer besser, wenn man sich gegenseitig einen Zettel aus Friedenszeiten um die __ Nase wedeln kann ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Carsten

Ja, ich bin der "begeisterte" Nachbar, das hast du richtig gelesen. Naja, meine Mauer muss ja auch nicht als schön empfunden werden, wenn man sich aber die Brombeerhecken anschaut (und auch mal weg machen muss) wird die Mauer recht schnell schön. Es handelt sich ja um eine Fläche von mehr als 100m², dieser Hang und über 40m Länge. Es wäre einfach eine saubere Lösung für beide Parteien. Das hat er selbst wohl auch schon so erkannt. 
Diese Porenbetonsteine gibt es um die 30cm. Da geht schon einiges an Beton rein und das ist auch eine gängige Praxis. Hab schon mehrere Mauern so gesehen, die auch angeschüttet wurden. Hier ist wohl ein massives Fundament natürlich wichtig. Die L-Steine gelten aber als Lasttragender und mit Pkw befahrbar, was bei der Porenbetonwand nicht der Fall ist.
Ich muss gestehen, die L-Steine sagen mir aber auch wegen dem großen Standfuß, der ja auch Last von oben bekommt, was wiederum den Außenschenkel entlastet.
Ich habe beide Angebote hier und die Herstellungsosten unterscheidet sich merklich voneinander. Aber es ist ja mit Weitsicht geplant, und deswegen bin ich auch bereit, die höheren Kosten zu tragen, das wäre kein Ausschlusskriterium. Gerne mach ich sie dann eben auch paar Zentimeter niedriger, mal sehen.
Mit der Drainage bin ich mit auch nicht so einig, das Wasser versickern zu lassen. Ich bin mir eben nicht sicher, ob das auch wirklich in Regenzeiten zumindest, zuverlässig geschehen wird.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (5. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Michael,
zur Drainage solltest du unbedingt machen. Es geht ja darum, kein stehendes Wasser hinter der Mauer zu haben. Das bewirkt nämlich: 
-) dass das Erdreich nass ist und weniger Lasten aufnehmen kann -> alle Last auf die Mauer
-) im Winter Eisdruck auf die Mauer und deshalb höhere Lasten
-) im Winter mehr Wasser in der Mauer und je nach Art (speziell Pflanzsteine) wird dir die Mauer längerfristig gesprengt.

Der Aufwand für so eine Drainage ist ja auch nicht sooo groß. Ein Drainagerohr hinter der Mauer quer und dann "irgendwo rausführen" so dass das Wasser ablaufen kann.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Sonnengrüßer

Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Die Vorteile überwiegen. Es ist ja auch etwas derartiges geplant. Drainageschotter von der Frostschutzschicht (Schotterfundament) über das Betonfundament bis ganz hoch an der Mauer vorbei. Oben nur abgedeckt mit ein paar Zentimetern Mutterboden, damit Rasen wachsen kann. Nur eben wo das Wasser ablaufen wird ist schwer. Deshalb ist versickern bisher das einfachste geplant. Mir gefällt das auch nicht. Wenn es versickert ist mir das auch recht. Man muss die Abwassersysteme nicht unnötig belasten, aber wenn es eben nicht versickert, wäre mir eine Ableitung ganz recht.
Nur kann ich nicht ohne weiteres ans Abwassersystem, denn da steht ja unser Haus und die Garage. Das Abführungsrohr muss also entweder unterm Haus oder unter der Garage durch. Oder es wird Kompliziert, an der Garage vorbei auf der Seite des Nachbarn..... ob ich das Thema aufbringen soll... nicht noch so ne Thematik....

Aber den Garagenboden kann ich auch auf reißen und wieder mit Beton füllen. Wäre mir egal, wenn es denn Sicherheit bringt. Garage ist nur für Anhänger nutzbar und steht als Nebengebäude separat neben dem Haus angebaut.

Weiterhin besteht Unklarheit mit der Abdichtung der beiden Bauprojekte Nachbargarage und unserer Stützmauer inklusive Aufschüttung.
Ich werde mal wieder telefonieren gleich. Vielleicht auch mit unserem Tiefbauunternehmen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten hier, damit wenigstens alle was davon haben. Vielleicht kann die Allgemeinheit davon profitieren.
Evtl. findet sich ja noch einer hier der Ahnung hat.


----------

